# Last few rides on Caleigh



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

She looks great! Very pretty mare.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Argh!! Riding in gumboots!! Lovely little (BIG) mare she is!! hmmmmm, tuck your toes in, heels down, hands up in some and maybe chuck a helmet on (it is your choice lol) I was like" IMAGINE FALLING OFF THAT GIANT AND GETTING KNCOKED IN THE HEAD BY ONE OF THEM BIG FEETS!!" lol


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I am working on my heels :] I always struggle with those darn heels, always have. Even on Junior they never got down as far as they should. It is even harder in rainboots and with dressage stirrups lol. 

Which pictures are my hands where they should be?

I do wear a helmet when I jump just not on the flat right now. I am getting a helmet next week though so I will probably start wearing it. Just don't have one as of now :]

I will definetely work on my heels some more while Caleigh is out of comission and then some more when she gets back into work.

Which saddle do I look better in?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sigh, I love Caleigh 

Love your boots too, btw!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

You look like you are leaning forward too much when you're not jumping. 

I'm curious, did you get left behind on that third jumping pic?

I think I may have something that will help you with your heel problem. Have you always rode in those type of boots? I know a few people who have had similar problems wearing those type of boots. Not before and not after, just wearing them. I'd be curious to see what happens if you borrow a pair of paddock boots and see what happens.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah I do lean forward a little on the flat due to being a hunter/jumper rider previously. I rode hunter/jumper for three years and before that rode dressage for three years. So kinda still getting used to the change in position.

In the third jumping pic yes I did get left behind, the jump was 2' and over that height she literally launches herself over it. Her jumping 2' feels more powerful than Junior [the TB I used to jump] jumping 3'3", it is crazy. Gotta get used to it lol.

As for the boots no I don't always ride in them. In the jumping pics I am wearing paddock boots and half chaps. The pasture she is in has like 1 foot deep mud and water and my paddock boots are too short to walk through it to get her so I wear the pink boots and then am just too lazy to change out of them to ride so I ride in them. When the whether gets nicer and the mud clears up I will wear my paddock boots more.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice pics  I jump a clydsedale in my lesson ...
well she doesnt really jump them she just steps over LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Haha yeah Caleigh does one of three things:
1. She launches over them
2. She trots over them with very little effort
3. She plows through them, like literally just keeps trotting and knocks the whole thing over without even trying to avoid it

Silly mare.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That second saddle fits you waaaay better. (the one is the last set of pics)


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Yeah I do lean forward a little on the flat due to being a hunter/jumper rider previously. I rode hunter/jumper for three years and before that rode dressage for three years. So kinda still getting used to the change in position.
> 
> In the third jumping pic yes I did get left behind, the jump was 2' and over that height she literally launches herself over it. Her jumping 2' feels more powerful than Junior [the TB I used to jump] jumping 3'3", it is crazy. Gotta get used to it lol.
> 
> As for the boots no I don't always ride in them. In the jumping pics I am wearing paddock boots and half chaps. The pasture she is in has like 1 foot deep mud and water and my paddock boots are too short to walk through it to get her so I wear the pink boots and then am just too lazy to change out of them to ride so I ride in them. When the whether gets nicer and the mud clears up I will wear my paddock boots more.


I totally understand about the change in posture thing, I rode Western exclusively for years before changing to English!

And ah, ok! I know paddock boots in mud are a pain.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I won't critique since I know nothing about english riding, I just wanted to say that I've always loved Caleigh. She is so beautiful.

I got a good laugh out of that middle jumping pic. It's like she's saying "Jump? Whatever, that's nothing more than a step for me. I don't feel like jumping it this time."


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes she very much does believe that jumps that are only 10-12 inches are not worth her effort. She has a tendency to step/hop over them with her front end and then destroy the entire jump with her hind end lol. Quiet funny to see when it does happen.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

honestly I didn't think the first saddle looked bad ..fit wise. Cailegh is a pretty girl


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I cannot pass an opinion on the saddle fit, as there are no pics of how it fits your horse. 

But as for the boots, I don't think it matters greatly, the correct leg/heal position would be seen barefoot or in household slippers.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Both saddles fit her. The first one I use a regular saddle pad plus a wither pad, the second saddle I only use a regular saddle pad. The second one does fit her slighty better but with a wither pad the first one fits her just as well as the second and she doesn't ride better in either one so I don't believe she has a preference. I was more asking about my position in the saddle. I could feel a difference riding in the second after having ridden in the first for so long. I can see some slight differences in my position as well just not sure which is better.

Also I am at a loss of what you were saying about the boots? Were you saying that I do have the correct leg/heel position or that it doesn't matter what type of shoes you were because shoes should effect leg/heel position? Sorry having a slow night lol.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope I wasn't clear, sorry. I think if you had the correct position and knew it well, you could ride in flip flops, bare feet, whatever. I don't think your boots change your leg/foot position. I do not think you have the correct position, and this is not because of your boots. Although the 4th pic looks pretty good.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

What is the correct position? As I said I haven't ridden dressage in over 3 years and also haven't had a good trainer ever in my life. The one I have now has helped me the most with getting over confidence issues and getting Caleigh to work for me though, I really enjoy working with her as a trainer. But I don't take lessons from her so I just get pointers here and there, we don't really work on position.

I feel like I am riding how I should and it feels natural to me but I guess not.

Oh and I do find some footwear harder to ride in than others, I have noticed that my heels are slightly better in my paddock boots than in these rainboots mainly because these rainboots are really loose on my feet so when I try to shove my heels down more the boots bunches up around my ankle and folds funny making it harder. It isn't an extreme difference though, just a slight one that I have felt and noticed.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oops..and I meant that I thought both saddles fit you well.I wasn't mentioning caleigh with the saddle..my bad.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Nope I wasn't clear, sorry. I think if you had the correct position and knew it well, you could ride in flip flops, bare feet, whatever. I don't think your boots change your leg/foot position. I do not think you have the correct position, and this is not because of your boots. Although the 4th pic looks pretty good.


You would think so, but I've seen it happen. *Shrugs*. I may just be crazy :wink: :lol:.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

One thing I want to touch on, that hasn't been mentioned yet, is to keep your fingers closed around the reins. You seem to ride with just your fingertips and I am sure this is in an attempt to be light in her mouth, but it's actually dangerous. If she were to trip or throw her head down suddenly, you could easily jam or even break a finger on her neck if they are not closed. You could also turn your thumbs up a bit more. You don't quite have piano hands, but they aren't upright either. 

I do think the last saddle looks to be a better fir for you. I've always wanted to jump a Clyde. Ah well, maybe some day.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

apachiedragon said:


> One thing I want to touch on, that hasn't been mentioned yet, is to keep your fingers closed around the reins. You seem to ride with just your fingertips and I am sure this is in an attempt to be light in her mouth, but it's actually dangerous. If she were to trip or throw her head down suddenly, you could easily jam or even break a finger on her neck if they are not closed. You could also turn your thumbs up a bit more. You don't quite have piano hands, but they aren't upright either.
> 
> I do think the last saddle looks to be a better fir for you. I've always wanted to jump a Clyde. Ah well, maybe some day.


The funny thing is usually my outside hand is thumbs up but my inside one is more "piano" doesn't matter which direction I go, it is usually like that. Not really sure why. I have tried to keep my fingers closed but for some reason can't get them to stay closed. My index and middle finger will stay closed on the reins for the most part but my ring and pinky finger splay open even when I try to consciously focus on it. I think it might have to do with her being so heavy on the forehand, she tends to drop more weight on the reins than other horses and so I think the pull of reins causes me to loosen my fingers without noticing because it is strenuous to keep them closed. Not sure though, just a guess. I am definitely trying to work on that.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Nordic! love the pics! Thank you for playing with her and loving on her for me! 
Got a call from the vet this morning and he said the breeding this morning went well and she gets her next one tomorrow. He must have the magic touch because he was able to get a hold of the collector for Tali on the first try where as all my planning has taken up to three weeks with the guy. I'm hoping she takes but they have my card on file just in case she doesn't so a second dose can be ordered. I miss my big girl! It was weird just seeing legacy in the pasture yesterday!

While she's preggers I'm not going to be putting her over jumps but I'm pretty sure Vicki wouldn't have an issue with you jumping Jazz! 
I'm going to talk to the vet about this when I go to pick her up but there's a few open shows in July if you want to come and ride Caleigh in them?


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Fingers crossed she takes on the first try also! Can't wait till she is back home though, I am gonna miss seeing the big girl too.

I know there is no jumping while she is preggers :] Hopefully if I jump Jazz some more I will get my position back and be able to ride Caleigh a little better after the baby is born if/when we start her over jumps again :]

But yeah if the vet clears her then I would love to show her at some little schooling shows over the summer :] I will request them off once we get clearance from the vet.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok awesome! She should be cleared for July but I'll double check after her 45 day check.


----------

